# Milo! 11weeks old



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey everyone, sorry i havent been around for awhile, but ive been kinda busy with work and milo! lol

So anyways, hes 11weeks old (12weeks old this Friday) Hes growing up so quickly  























































Hes had both his vaccinations, and will be allowed out in just over a weeks time!

We also got him weighed at the vets last Friday, and he was 1.5kg (just over 3lbs) 
He loves his food


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awww he's as cute as ever!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Awwwww Sandra, I have missed seeing Milo pics...I just love the 4th with his face peeking up from the blanket :love7: 

Wow, he is growing nicely, what a doll. Scruffy is 2.05 kg. They must carry their weight differently. How long is Milo's body? Is he plump? Scruffy is quite slim but he has a longer sausage body :lol: :lol: 

I love his expression, he looks sweet and cheeky at the same time  

How's his toilet training going? Is he going in the garden or still on pads?

Great seeing you both around...xxx


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks 

Well, he isnt going in the garden yet cos he hasnt had the get go for him to go outside (gotta wait another week until hes allowed out)
Hes going on the puppy pads.
He'll usually do it on the pads, but will sometimes do it elsewhere, like the carpet.
With his poo, he has the right idea bless him! But he'll sometimes squat down to do it off the mat (but really close) so we have to lift him onto it :lol: 

Hes such a good boy, and hes so funny, i couldnt imagine life without him now!

His body is now 10" long, i suppose thats long for a 3month old chihuahua?
Im not sure...

He has such a podgy belly lol, hes so cute 

I love him to bits


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I know the feeling...it's so nice having a little pooch in the home!

Milo is gonna have a blast next week...he has a big world to discover


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Oh yeah...have u taken him out in the carrier yet?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

No not yet 

Ive put him in it a few times to get him used to it
Hes alittle wary of it lol, but i think he'll be fine in it once we get going somewhere, he'll have allsorts to look at


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

aww what a sweetie hes soo cute, cant wait to be the proud owner of a chi. Its gona be fun posting pics of my baby to show all you lot. Hopefully hes as cute as all your chi`s. 

xxx sam xxx


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Awwww :angel13: I requested pics of him about a week ago  Thanks for the fix :wave: His just a liitle doll :love7:


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

sandra i am gobsmacked at how gorgeous he is i wish u lived nearer so i could visit 
we havent spoken properly for ages
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx :wave: 
we must cathc up soon i wanna hear everything


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Awww thanks Jo (im just gonna sign into msn now if your online) 

Yeah hes a little diamond, his nickname is Chubby Boy lol cos of his little podgy belly


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

My childrens father (my ex) always calls him a fruitbat lol and says he looks like one!  
But he absolutely LOVES Milo! He never says it, but hes forever picking him up, and he mentions him on the phone 'Hows the little man doing'? and he just cuddles him all the time.
And Milos took to him too, cos he gives him an excited greeting when he comes to the house, and follows him about everywhere!

There so cute together lol


----------



## chihuahua_pawsy (Jan 9, 2006)

Before I say anything, what color, size and shape head?

He is the most gorgeous and cute chi I have ever seen!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awww thanks 

Hes black & white (has white chest, 1 sock and white on all other 3 feet aswell, on the tips, he also has a tiny white beard lol)
He weighs 1.5kg at 3months - so hes a big boy lol he loves his food 

And i believe hes apple-head? His head is perfect


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I love seeing Milo pics. He is such a cutie


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Milo is gorgeous!! :shock: I love seeing his pictures!  

I love your sheets by the way! :albino: :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

lol thanks, there not mine, there my daughters 

Milo doesnt go on my bed, seen as the last time he was on there he decided to piddle :shock:


----------



## Fredchi (Jan 13, 2006)

He's weary cute,


----------



## chihuahua_pawsy (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks! :love10: And he is the most adorable dog EVER!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

aww he reminds me so much of my friends chi billie who was run over maybe its the same breeder...
dont know what breeder my friend used but im pretty sure they werent to far from manchester
mia
x


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

what a lil doll u have!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you everyone

And Mia, Milo was from the first litter that the breeder had bred  so thats impossible lol


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awwwww hes so adorable!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

it's so nice to see new pics of milo


----------



## chihuahua_pawsy (Jan 9, 2006)

When I havbe anough to get a chi, I want one exactly the same (Or VERY simular) to your gorgeous Milo. 

Also. I don't know wether you do, but my God chi almost fell down satirs and her mom put a baby gate at the top and bottem of the stairs, have you done the same?


----------



## Peppy's Mum (Sep 15, 2004)

Oh My Goodness how cute is he!!!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone

Milo is like Superman, he flies up and down the stairs.
You should see him go up them...he goes so fast, and never falls.

But when hes going down, hes sensible and goes down them slowly.

He learned how to get up them about 2weeks ago lol after he came up while i was on the computer, and he was downstairs!


----------

